# What commercial skip?



## mrick (Jan 6, 2008)

I heard a lot about the skip button. Have not had a show yet where it worked. The 30 second forward works. Anyone else?


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

What Tivo do you have?


----------



## mrick (Jan 6, 2008)

Willy92 said:


> What Tivo do you have?


Just started using my Bolt OTA. Figured out what is going on. My recorded shows are not skip enabled. The ones my wife has recorded are. Went into settings and set my skip preference to "automatic". Now I know to just fast forward.

I have a Logitec Harmony One so I am not sure I will be able to program the Skip function. Hoping that just making the skip function automatic will work.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mrick said:


> I heard a lot about the skip button. Have not had a show yet where it worked. The 30 second forward works. Anyone else?


No. Can you give an example of a failed show? Also, skip failures have their own thread: Skip not available on shows recorded tonight


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Mine initially wasn't working either, then I discovered it doesn't work for every show.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Also doesn't work right away - people actually watch the shows and put in the skip locations. I find it takes until next morning until skip shows up - so can't record a show at 8:00 and watch and expect skip at 9:00.
Never worked for all shows on all networks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

When SM began, these were the networks supported:
SkipMode channels | TiVo

EDGE broke the web page so you need to scroll down.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

ManeJon said:


> Also doesn't work right away - people actually watch the shows and put in the skip locations. I find it takes until next morning until skip shows up - so can't record a show at 8:00 and watch and expect skip at 9:00.
> Never worked for all shows on all networks


Skip shows up within 5mins for me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

osu1991 said:


> Skip shows up within 5mins for me.


Most programs have SM in a few minutes, but I've seen a few take over 8 hours. It's not predictable.


----------



## paully65us (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a Bolt Vox (which I love - best Tivo yet) and my skip works for the major network channels - NBC, ABC, CBS, FOX after about 2 or 3 minutes after the recording is done. Sometimes I exit out after a few minutes and go back in and it is ready. My Southpark and Rick and Morty will take a little longer. Make sure you change your skip preference to automatic. It is really great.


----------



## mrick (Jan 6, 2008)

So many good replies. Thanks to all. My wife has been out of town and as this is new, she didn't know how "skip" worked. From all your comments, I passed on the information. And that I had set the function to Auto Skip rather than manual skip. She will be happy. Most of her shows say they are skip enabled.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

mrick said:


> I have a Logitec Harmony One so I am not sure I will be able to program the Skip function.


Just program a key for D.

Myself I programmed skip to the stop key since it is not used for any Tivo function.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

There is nothing like watching the skip mode do it's thing. I talk to the Tivo and say "SKIP THESE SHOWS NOW!!! And it happens. Cool


----------

